# I need help installing a Shell CenteriM



## LzbeL (May 3, 2010)

Hello, first of all, my name is Christian and I hope you are very welcome.

Well, my problem is that I would install the instant messaging client CenterIM in my shell, but it commands me or anything. Your operating system is FreeBSD.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2010)

Hi Christian

Stop using that translator program. It's horrible English.

Just install net-im/centerim.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 3, 2010)

net-im/centerim contains instructions. Read The Handbook for general instructions about installing 3rd-party software.


----------

